# ROCCAT Kone defekt ? Bitte um Hilfe.



## guenther77 (13. Oktober 2008)

Letzte Woche habe ich mir die Roccat Kone Gaming-Maus zugelegt und war natürlich erstmal vollauf begeistert. Mittlerweile glaube ich aber, das meine Kone nicht ganz "rund" läuft und evtl. ein Problem mit dem Sensor hat.

Ich benutze die Maus in Windows XP mi folgenden Einstellungen:
DPI: 800
Windows Pointer Speed: 6
Mauspad: Roccat Taito 

Wenn ich die Maus langsam und gleichförmig auf dem Pad bewege (wenige mm/s), dann habe ich das Gefühl als wenn der Mauszeiger auf dem Bildschirm nicht richtig "smooth" und gleichförmig mitläuft. Es scheint als würde es kleine Mikrorukler in der Mauszeigerbewegung geben. Bei meiner alten Maus konnte ich dieses Verhalten nicht beobachten. Der Effekt wird übrigens etwas reduziert, wenn ich die Polling Rate reduziere. Der Grund dafür ist mir jedoch schleierhaft, denn gerade die hohe Pollingrate sollte eine glatte Mausbewegung realisieren.

Um dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen, habe ich das Programm "miceJudge v5.0" der Firma A4tech installiert, welches kostenlos im Netz verfügbar ist: X7-Download-MiceJudge
Mit diesem Programm lassen sich USB-Mäuse auf ihre Qualität testen. Das Programm funktioniert bei mir jedoch lediglich bei einer Pollingrate von 125HZ (liegt wohl am Programm). Während des Tests bewegt man die Maus hin und her, und das Programm wertet den zeitlichen Verlauf der Zeigerposition auf dem Bildschirm aus. Im Idealfall sollte man ein Sinusförmiges Signal bekommen. Bei mir zeigt die Messung jedoch deutliche Fluktuationen um diese Ideallinie an. Gerade dies zeigt, dass der Mauszeiger nicht gleichförmig läuft und bestätigte somit meine Vermutung. 

Es gibt eine zweite Sache, die evtl. mit diesen Mikrorucklern in Verbindung steht. Obwohl ich im Kone Driver die Mausbeschläunigung deaktiviert habe, scheint sie dennoch aktiv zu sein. Zumindest muss ich bei langsamer Mausbewegung mehr Strecke auf dem Pad zurücklegen, als bei schneller Bewegung um den Mauszeiger auf dem Bildschirm um die gleiche Strecke zu bewegen. Tausche ich die Kone gegen meine alte Maus, so sind die Wegstrecken unabhängig von der Mausgeschwindigkeit gleich.

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen mit seiner Kone gemacht oder könnte vielleicht mal das erwähnte Programm bei sich laufen lassen.

Viele Dank für Eure Hilfe

Guenther77


----------



## Spinal (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das programm zwar installiert, aber blicke da nicht durch. Der will offenbar, dass ich meinen Maustreiber deinstalliere und den Testprogrammtreibe installiere. Das ist mir aber erstens zu aufwändig und zweitens funktioniert die Kone offenbar nicht ohne Treiber (bei mir zumindest nicht).
Ich kann nur sagen, das ich die Probleme grundsätzlich nicht habe, in diesem Testprogramm wird unten rechts eine rate angezeigt, die liegt bei mir je nach Bewegung zwischen 130 und 900 Hz.
Vielleicht installierst du mal den Treiber neu, bzw. lädst einen aktuellen von der homepage runter.

Ich habe ein anderes Problem. Mein Mausrad ist manchmal etwas schwergängig und die Mittlere Maustaste (also das Rad) lässt sich auch manchmal nur schwer drücken. Hast du das auch?
Also wenn ich das Rad nach oben drehe ohne die Maus festzuhalten bewegt sich die Maus normalerweise nicht, aber manchmal hakt das rad, so das ich die Maus festhalten muss um das Rad zu drehen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## KiSo (6. November 2008)

Ich habe absolut das gleiche problem wie Spinal... es ist also keine Seltenheit scheinbar.. diese Ruckler sind stark spürbar und sehr nervig in Egoshooter.. aber solch einen Fehler darf bei einer Maus dieser preisklasse und Bewertungen wirklich nicht passieren.. ich habe bis jetz auch keine Problem lösung gefunden ausser bei der mausbeschleunigung.. die habe ich zusätzlich in der Systemsteuerung ausgestellt und dann ging es.. und ja das mittlere Mausrad ist recht fest zu drücken ^^


----------



## ottomatt (8. November 2008)

Hi

ich hab ein etwas mergwürdigeres problem 
und zwa hab ich die kone am montag gekausft und am dienstag hat der laser aufgegeben da is nach dem hochfahren nichts mehr gegangen 

zweite maus angeschlossen ein bisschen die beluchtung ausgeschalten 
wieder eingeschaltet "die beleuchtung"
und läuft rechner neu gestartet geht wider nicht 
wenn mir jemand helfen kann wäre das sehr net ansonsten geb ich se wieder weg und hol mir ne andere 




Ich bin nicht die Signatur ich Putz hier nur!


----------



## Spinal (8. November 2008)

Bei mir wollte die maus auch am Anfang nicht so recht, so lange ich eine weitere Maus angeschlossen hatte.
Ich glaube die Kone ist recht penibel mit dem Treiber und anderen Mäusen.

Vielleicht mal sämtliche Maussoftware deinstallieren und dann nochmal die Kone Software drauf machen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ottomatt (8. November 2008)

des hab ich schon mal probiert hat aber nichts geändert

aber könnte es vielleicht sein das der treiber der Kone und der Treiber meiner Logitech G11 Tastatur in irgendeinem konflikt stehen
bloß das wäre ja (diese stelle kan ma sich ja denken)

Ich bin nicht die Signatur ich Putz hier nur!


----------



## Spinal (9. November 2008)

Glaube ich nicht, ich habe die G15 und die kone läuft.
Vielleicht kannst du die Maus an einem anderen PC testen, wenn sie dort nich geht oder Probleme macht, würde ich sie umtauschen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## KiSo (9. November 2008)

Tja also Im endeffekt helfen uns die ganzen Antworten auch nicht... ich habe auch keine G15 und der Fehler tritt auf... das einschicken der Maus wäre auch in Frage zu stellen.. den es scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein... aber im notfall muss es wohl sein !!

Also zurück an Comtech...  -.- son mist


----------



## ottomatt (10. November 2008)

Ich habs mal ausprobiert  sie am laptop anzuschließen mit treibner und allem trum und dran 
funtzt nich also bleibt nur noch umtauschen 

so ein ...... mist


Ich bin nicht die Signatur ich Putz hier nur!


----------



## gokzilla (11. November 2008)

Scheint dass ziemlich viele , Probleme mit der Roccat Kone haben. Mein Kumpel ist auch nicht begeistert davon. Ich habe ihn erwischt, wie er Crysis mit seiner MX 500 gespielt hat und die Roccat war daneben . 
Vorher war er absolut überzeugt das es viel besser sei als der Logitech Dreck .


----------



## Spinal (12. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich jetzt nochmal vor der maus stünde, ich würde sie nicht wieder kaufen. Aber verkaufen werde ich sie jetzt auch nicht, einfach mit leben. Aber es ist mir eine Lehre und ich wurde mal wieder von Testberichten geblendet.
Ich fasse mal für mich persönlich zusammen:
1. Präzision
Wie präzise kann eine Maus sein? Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen den 3200 und zb. 2000 dpi wenn ich die Sensitivität bei 2000 dpi hochschalte. Zudem kam mir meine alte logitech MX510 präziser vor, denn bei der kone "zittert" der Mauszeiger irgendwie. Das merke ich immer wenn ich bei Winamp in der Liste ein anderes Lied anklicken will. Mausbeschleunigung, Sensitivität, habe schon vieles ausprobiert, zufrieden bin ich nicht.

2. Mausrad
Eher schlecht. lässt sich schlecht drücken und hakt beim scrollen. Auch da war meine MX 510 deutlich besser, aber natürlich fehlt dort das 4 Wege Rad.

3. Ergonomie
Gewichte sind ein nettes Gimmick, wers braucht. Habe das 5 Gramm Gewicht rausgenommen, weil mir die Maus recht schwer vorkommt und habe nicht wirklich einen unterschied gemerkt. Für mich ist das nur Spielerei. Manche tasten sind etwas schwer zu erreichen, besonders die Taste vor dem Mausrad, insgesamt aber gut.

4. Beleuchtung
Coole Idee, nett umgesetzt, aber eben nur ein Bonus. Zudem wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man weiche Übergänge hätte programmieren können, so das die Maus sich permanent verfärbt. Aber man kann die beleuchtung seiner restlichen Hardware anpassen (zb. Logitech G15 oder anderen beleuchteten Geräten), was schon ganz schick ist.

5. Bemerkungen
ich finde die Oberfläche der Maus, dieses matte Gummi furchtbar. total ekelig zum anfassen, habe mich jetzt daran gewöhnt, aber schön finde ich es nicht. Ist aber offenbar eine macke von mir.
Der Sensor ist total empfindlich gegenüber Verschmutzungen. ich habe eine Katze und wenn sich mal ein Katzenhaar unter der Maus befindet macht die Maus alles mögliche, nur nicht das was ich will.

Fazit: Mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Maus, aber auch nicht das, was ich erwartet habe. Man muss natürlich zugeben, das logitech und MS schon etwas länger im geschäfft sind. So gesehen ein guter, aber zu teurer Auftakt.

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Bullveyr (12. November 2008)

1. Imho weniger Roccats Schuld als deine falsche Vorstellung von DPI (nicht als Beleidigung gedacht ), auch wenn Roccat natürlich gern darauf hinweist, dass sie einen ach so tollen 3200 Pro-Aim Gamingsensor haben. Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass der verwendete Sensor besser als der der Copperhead oder G5 ist (zumindest was max. IPS angeht).
Die Jitter-Problematik hab ich schon von einigen gehört.

2. Genau darum halte ich nichts von 4-Way-Wheels bei Gaming-Mäusen.

3. Für mich ist Gewicht ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, ich brauch aber nicht mehr Gewicht sondern eine möglichst leichte Maus. Zusätzliche Gewichte bei einer an sich schon sehr schweren Maus finde ich ein wenig fragwürdig auch wenn natürlich genug Leute die zusätzlichen Gewichte in ihre Maus packen.

Bei dem Hype um die Maus, zu dem auch diverse Reviews mit imho fragwürdigen Bewertungskriterien beigetragen haben, wundert es mich nicht, dass einige etwas enttäuscht sind.


----------



## KiSo (13. November 2008)

Hi

Also ich persöhnlich finde das feste Drücken des Mausrad mittelmäßig störend... man gewöhnt sich recht schnell daran.

Die Oberfläche und Ergonomie sind aus meiner Sicht sehr gut gelungen, die Maus selber ist aber recht groß.

Das kurze Kabel stört einen schon ein wenig... im Notfall halt verlängern.

Was scheinbar sehr unterschiedlich ist, ist das Anschließen der Maus ohne Treiber dabei hatte ich keine Fehler oder Probleme, funktionierte auch ohne Treiber.

Aber das einzigste Makro was eine Rückgabe fast garantiert, ist der Laser. Derjenige der ein Spiel spielt merkt sofort das die Maus ihre Geschindigkeit des Coursers nach belieben einfach verändert !! mal schnell mal langsamer... wie als ob die Dpi Zahl teilweise von 3200 zu 800 wechselt !!
(haben sehr viele Leute das problem, aber scheinbar nicht alle !!) 


Und das geht durch keine Elephantenhaut.. werde heute nochmal die Maus einschicken, und hoffen das eine Serie der Maus in der Herstellung nur diese Fehler hatt und ich eine bekomme die dieses Fehler nicht besitzt.

Mfg KiSo


----------



## Spinal (13. November 2008)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> 1. Imho weniger Roccats Schuld als deine falsche Vorstellung von DPI (nicht als Beleidigung gedacht ), auch wenn Roccat natürlich gern darauf hinweist, dass sie einen ach so tollen 3200 Pro-Aim Gamingsensor haben. Fairerweise muss man natürlich sagen, dass der verwendete Sensor besser als der der Copperhead oder G5 ist (zumindest was max. IPS angeht).
> Die Jitter-Problematik hab ich schon von einigen gehört.



Naja, ich habe eigentlich keine besondere vorstellung von dem super Duper Gaming pro Aim Sensor. Aber ich hätte einfach nicht gedacht, das meine vergleichsweise alte MX 510 für mein Empfinden besser ist.



> 2. Genau darum halte ich nichts von 4-Way-Wheels bei Gaming-Mäusen.


Vielleicht werde ich mich dieser Meinung anschliessen. Wobei man diese Funktion ja recht sinnvoll in Spielen einsetzen kann.



> 3. Für mich ist Gewicht ein sehr wichtiger Faktor, ich brauch aber nicht mehr Gewicht sondern eine möglichst leichte Maus. Zusätzliche Gewichte bei einer an sich schon sehr schweren Maus finde ich ein wenig fragwürdig auch wenn natürlich genug Leute die zusätzlichen Gewichte in ihre Maus packen.


Ganz ehrlich, das verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Die Maus ist echt kein Leichtgewicht und ob man +-5 gramm merkt....ich weiß es nicht.


> Bei dem Hype um die Maus, zu dem auch diverse Reviews mit imho fragwürdigen Bewertungskriterien beigetragen haben, wundert es mich nicht, dass einige etwas enttäuscht sind.


Seh ich ganz genauso. Ich habe mich gar nicht so besonders für die Maus interessiert, aber ich wollte mir eine neue kaufen und bin halt bei meiner Recherche auf die Kone gestoßen, die ja bekanntlich sehr gut bewertet wurde.



> Aber das einzigste Makro was eine Rückgabe fast garantiert, ist der Laser. Derjenige der ein Spiel spielt merkt sofort das die Maus ihre Geschindigkeit des Coursers nach belieben einfach verändert !! mal schnell mal langsamer... wie als ob die Dpi Zahl teilweise von 3200 zu 800 wechselt !!
> (haben sehr viele Leute das problem, aber scheinbar nicht alle !!)


Also ich hatte andere Probleme, denke aber auch, das der Treiber da eine Mitschuld hat. Ich hatte so eine art verkehrte Mausbeschleunigung, wenn ich die Maus langsam bewege flitzt der Cursor über den Schirm, bewege ich sie schneller, wird er immer langsamer. Habe jetzt die "richtige" Beschleunigung aktiviert und bin ganz zufrieden. Ich hoffe da kommen noch ein paar Firmware- und auch Treiber Updates.

bye
Spinal


----------



## KiSo (19. November 2008)

Ja also es ist etwas sehr merkwürdiges passiert !!!! Das Nachziehen und ruckeln der Maus hatt Komplett nachgelassen ??.... ich habe mehrere Treiber (nicht zusammhängend mit der maus) wie Cfos (inet Speed optimierer) und ähnliche treiber deinstalliert... und nun merke ich seit 2 tagen das kein nachziehen vorhanden mehr ist.... könnte es also sein das die maus mit einen Protokoll oder einen anderen Treiber NICHT kompatibel ist ??


----------



## KiSo (22. November 2008)

Also ich bin jetz relativ fest der meinung das es an Steam lag !!! ich hatte en nehmlich deinstalliert und danach waren alle Maus lags und andere Fehler auf einmal beseitigt.. dann dachte ich ja wunderbar dann kann ich wieder zocken und Install wieder Steam.. tja und da wars dann auch wieder


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

Habe manchmal das gefühl das der Cursor sich ein bisschen von selbst bewegt.Hatte ich bei der G5 nich.


----------

